# Paracyprichrommis nigripinnis



## ralphcimmarusti (Feb 6, 2016)

HI, I'm new to this site and new to this hobby in general. I have a 135g Tang community tank. I have 8 Paracyprichrommis and one looks to be the dominate male. It seems that he likes to be away from the school and hangs out in his own half of the tank. Is this common behavior for this species? Are they tough to breed? Thanks for your help.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes its common, and they breed like crazy


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I agree with sumthinfishys post. Males are loners that will set up and defend a territory, and females will swim together as a group.
And yes, they will breed like rabbits . I have seen males defend an area of the back glass in an bare tank and spawn against the glass.


----------



## ralphcimmarusti (Feb 6, 2016)

wow. Ok, I'm pretty excited to see how this all plays out. It looks like I have two males and 5 females based on the groupings you have described. Hopefully the other tank mates don't mess with them. I'm currently waiting to get a smaller tank for my Ikolas so I can move them and the gobys out of the community tank I have set up.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Males will be easy to spot. Even if they are still small they should start showing markings on their tails that the females don't have.

Note the blue outline on the tail.










Females will not have that.


----------



## CSchmidt (Apr 15, 2004)

Yeah I have a pair that have not breed but I hear they are very passive fish and need to be with tank mates that are not aggressive. I plan to get 8 more in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## ralphcimmarusti (Feb 6, 2016)

I have the issue of aggressive tank mates. I am trying Tropheus ikola's with the paracyps. I also have two Tretocephalus, a small colony of similis, two gobys, two Vittatus, and two marlieri. I know it's a bad mix due to diet, but seems to be working so far. Any recommendations to help insure the paracyps to breed?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

ralphcimmarusti said:


> I have the issue of aggressive tank mates. I am trying Tropheus ikola's with the paracyps. I also have two Tretocephalus, a small colony of similis, two gobys, two Vittatus, and two marlieri. I know it's a bad mix due to diet, but seems to be working so far. Any recommendations to help insure the paracyps to breed?


With my experience of Tropheus and paracyps, that is a terrible combination. I have tried quite a few different fish with my Trophs, and the Paracyps were dead within a week. I currently keep a goup of 10 (5 albino and 5 reg.) paracyps and 4 Xeno Papilio Kanoni in a 5' 120g tank.
I have kept paracyps with Gobies, comps, nasutas, ventralis, furcifer, foai, jumbo cyps and cyp leptosoma with no problem at all.
Actually, reading back through your post, I see you just have a couple of Trophs in a community tank and not a colony. Not sure how that would work out.


----------



## ralphcimmarusti (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks, yeah, I figured it was a bad call. Best thing to do now is try and convince my wife how bad I need a new tank so I can separate the trophs and paracyps.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

ralphcimmarusti said:


> Thanks, yeah, I figured it was a bad call. Best thing to do now is try and convince my wife how bad I need a new tank so I can separate the trophs and paracyps.


Good luck with that.


----------



## CSchmidt (Apr 15, 2004)

ralphcimmarusti said:


> Thanks, yeah, I figured it was a bad call. Best thing to do now is try and convince my wife how bad I need a new tank so I can separate the trophs and paracyps.


I just got 5 albino paracyprichromis nigripinnis and 7 regular paracyprichromis nigripinnis to add to my group.

Any update on the paracyprichromis?


----------



## ralphcimmarusti (Feb 6, 2016)

I finally got rid of my trophs, I now have the paracyps, a pair of marlieri, 6 spotfin gobies (my new favorite), a pair of Vittatus and 1 synodontis catfish. I'm actively looking for more paracyps, my local fish store wants to charge me $50 per fish, which is crazy, but they overcharge everything. Any of you guys know of a good breeder for tangs that can conveniently ship to los angeles? I'm in desperate need a good reliable person that won't try and kill me on the prices. Hopefully once I get a nice group of 12 paracyps I can get them breeding.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

ralphcimmarusti said:


> I finally got rid of my trophs, I now have the paracyps, a pair of marlieri, 6 spotfin gobies (my new favorite), a pair of Vittatus and 1 synodontis catfish. I'm actively looking for more paracyps, my local fish store wants to charge me $50 per fish, which is crazy, but they overcharge everything. Any of you guys know of a good breeder for tangs that can conveniently ship to los angeles? I'm in desperate need a good reliable person that won't try and kill me on the prices. Hopefully once I get a nice group of 12 paracyps I can get them breeding.


$50.00 per fish is ridiculous. When mine were breeding I was selling them for between 6 and 10 bucks, CANADIAN.
I have finally got a holding female after about a year of no breeding from my group (I sold off some larger males and they stopped breeding for me).
I have her in a 40g tank so I can hopefully add a few more females to the group. Good luck with your search.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

PM sent.


----------

